# napanee indoor 3d



## ajl_htcm (Apr 8, 2008)

enjoyed the shoot thanks again guys:thumbs_up


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I would like to thank Mike and Cheryl and all their volunteers for hosting a great shoot.
We had a fantastic day at the shoot.
Can't wait for the start of the Seaway Challenge.
Thanks again.

Paul,Richard,Iliana:thumbs_up


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*exxxxxxxxxcellent*

great shoot I know next time to dress a bit warmer.. lol lol great food good course.... out the door by 3 something as well kudos


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Well hosted event again this year. Kudos to Mike and his crew. :darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*All was great*

i'd like to thank Mike and his crew as well 
along with everyone that purchased from the table on the end

all was good until that Pro 22 hit the boards

LOL
Sorry Blake


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*All was great*

i'd like to thank Mike and his crew as well 
along with everyone that purchased from the table on the end

all was good until that Pro 22 hit the boards

Sorry Blake
Nice bow though


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

*great shoot in napanee*

great shoot great people and great food thanks mike and crew :darkbeer:


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Well done folks,but next year can we get some sand,palm trees and girls in bikinis.:cocktail:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> i'd like to thank Mike and his crew as well
> along with everyone that purchased from the table on the end
> 
> all was good until that Pro 22 hit the boards
> ...


Overall great shoot! Thanks for the laugh Tinker At least it wasn't a Honda!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> Overall great shoot! Thanks for the laugh Tinker At least it wasn't a Honda!


Ouch...i didnt say a thing...:zip:


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*how to mount it*

you think a head mount a shoulder or maybe the be one and go full body 


LOL 

Not my bow not my arrow and NOT MY RELEASE!!!!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> you think a head mount a shoulder or maybe the be one and go full body
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


True enough! Maybe it was all Andy's drooling on the bow before you got it? Any bets on when he sells all the 82's and has a destroyer?:shade:


----------



## Jubilee Lodge (Jun 3, 2005)

Great Job Guys lots of good local sponsors for your tournament much appreciated for the day


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> True enough! Maybe it was all Andy's drooling on the bow before you got it? Any bets on when he sells all the 82's and has a destroyer?:shade:


I'm betting between June and August bud


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*destroyer*



GWN_Nuge said:


> I'm betting between June and August bud


Maybe...but if i do get one, i know somebody is using their own arrows to use it...

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Has anyone seen a Goldtip X cutter with custom arrow wraps around this club, I seem to be short one out of my brand new dozen.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*gold tips*

i thought you werent shooting goldtips.just kidding:secret:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Bow bandit said:


> Has anyone seen a Goldtip X cutter with custom arrow wraps around this club, I seem to be short one out of my brand new dozen.:icon_1_lol:


Can't say exactly where it is, but I know it will show up again:wink:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*GT arrows*

I'll ask Mike A from the Napanee rodd and gun club if they saw any after the shoot 

Tinker


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

hotwheels said:


> I'll ask Mike A from the Napanee rodd and gun club if they saw any after the shoot
> 
> Tinker


I saw that arrow, wasn't even a jarlicker five


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> Can't say exactly where it is, but I know it will show up again:wink:


Muwhaahaa... one never knows


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*right over my head*

i was not knowing who bow bandit was at first but i see see said the blind man


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Bow bandit said:


> Has anyone seen a Goldtip X cutter with custom arrow wraps around this club, I seem to be short one out of my brand new dozen.:icon_1_lol:


Hmmmm...i saw a guy at the shoot with 11 30" gold tips and one that was about 20""...does that help?...:tongue:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*i'm not that sloooowwww*

i get it


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey ANdy that one 20" GoldTip kinda looked like a Nitro Stinger it was so fat at the one end...how did that happen?


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Crashman said:


> Hey ANdy that one 20" GoldTip kinda looked like a Nitro Stinger it was so fat at the one end...how did that happen?


That arrow was a CUSTOM arrow ..."built by Tinker"

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

3--d said:


> That arrow was a CUSTOM arrow ..."built by Tinker"
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


Built or Smashed:wink:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Live it up boys*

live it up
I'm back for Grenville
anyone for a bet???


Mwahahahaha


----------



## 0dh3 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Hhhmmm*

Sounds interesting
Can I get in on that?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> live it up
> I'm back for Grenville
> anyone for a bet???
> 
> ...


Hey Tink, we're not laughing *AT* you, we're laughing *WITH* you! We are just happy it was you that did it, and not one of us!!:wink:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Crashman said:


> Hey Tink, we're not laughing *AT* you, we're laughing *WITH* you! We are just happy it was you that did it, and not one of us!!:wink:


Exactly:wink: Now Tink - it was you who wanted the pink fusions, right?


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*ask yourself*

me and pink 
i dont tink so

i'll give ya 3 chances to get the right answer 

anyone??


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

No Tinker wants purple, Andy wants the pink ones


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*ding ding ding*

we have a winner
pick anything from the bottom shelf


----------

